# hautfarbe bräunen wie models



## nitrobesim (10. Februar 2004)

hi sagt mal.

wie kann man das gesicht auf bildern so dunkler machen, dass es annähernd natürlich aussieht, dafür aber aber ästhetischer?

muss ich dafür dann nur das gesicht markieren mit dem lasso oder kann das mit dem gesamten bild passieren?

bitte helft mir


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Schaust Du hier einmal vorbei  : http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=133879&highlight=model

mfG ALF


----------



## nitrobesim (11. Februar 2004)

dieses tut hab ich auc angewandt, aber da wird nix über die haut gesagt oder so.
deshalb hab ich ja noch einmal gefragt.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2004)

Du kannst Dir die Werkzeugspitze nehmen, beim Modus weiches Licht  (wobei andere Modi auch möglich sind, z.B. Abdunkeln,  Farbe. Farbton o.ä.) einstellen und dann pinselst Du drauf los. Natürlich musst Du dabei auch ein wenig mit der Deckkraft spielen. 

Ein weiterer Weg, ist der über die Gradiationskurven: Du dunkelst das Bild etwas ab (der Punkt muss in den schwarzen Farbbereich) und radierst noch mit einer weichen Spitze über die Haare, so dass die wieder so aussehen, wie am Anfang.
Ich hab Dir mal mein 2Minuten-Ergebnis mit den Gradiationskurven rangehangen, ob Dir das gefällt, überlass ich jetzt mal Dir 

mfG ALF

P.S. Ich seh grad, die junge Frau ist ziemlich dunkel geworden, aber naja...  
Die Unreinheiten auf der Haut kannst Du auch ganz bequem mit dem Reparaturpinsel noch bearbeiten.
P.P.S. Bitte achte in Zukunft noch auf die Netiquette (Groß- und Kleinschreibung)


----------

